# Pcv valve



## mustafatel (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ما هو عمل ال pcv valve في المحرك؟


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 نوفمبر 2011)

PCV (positive crankcase ventilation) valve
نظام تهوية حجرة المحرك
هذا الصمام لديه وظيفتان اساسيتان
اولا ان بعض الغازات المتسربة من غرفة الاحتراق الى حجرة المحرك يكون بها وقود غير محترق وهذا الوقود يؤثر على خواص زيت التزييت فيقوم هذا الصمام بارجاعها الى مجمع السحب لتحترق من جديد
ثانيا ان هذه الغازات المتسربة كلما زادت ازداد الضغط بحجرة المحرك مما قد يؤدى الى تسريب زيت عبر اللبادات والجوانات (الاوشاش) فبسحب هذه الغازات يظل الضغط بحجرة المحرك منخفضا
طبعا سحب الغازات يتم عن طريق خلخلة مجمع السحب والصمام ذو اتجاه واحد (لارجوعى) check valve

اطلع على هذا الفيديو لتوضح الفكرة اكثر
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1Jb_sfpZsI

see also

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crankcase_ventilation_system
​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الفاضل اعتقد بأن الاخ العقاب تكلم مابه الكفاية مشكور اخي العقاب على هذا الشرح الموجز الوافي 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## mustafatel (14 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you very much for the information


----------



## black88star (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوور يديك الف عافية حبيبي 
متشكررين 
عــــــــوآفي


----------

